# Strange vertical lines



## notarmon (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

I mentioned today something strange on an image I was developing. The image is rather dark but not clipped. When I bring down the highlight and open up the shadows, some strange vertical lines appear. Hope they are seen on the image. 

The picture is taken with a Nikon D700 and the Sigma 12-24 f/4.5-5.6 lens on a tripod at 0.4sec, f/16, iso 200 at 17mm. 






Anyone can give a hint what this can be?
Thanks a lot and best regards
Notarmon


----------



## clee01l (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.
I can't see the vertical noise that you are referring to on the image that you have posted. However, I find that in low light situations, banding can appear in the shadows when you boost them, especially to the setting you have shown here (100). I think this is an artifact of the sensor response for low light. And probably color noise noise that can be mitigated with NR. Try working both Noise adjustments to see if you aren't able to make the banding disappear. 

If I see a need to move my adjustment slider to the full extent of the range, it usually means that I have made a mistake in my camera settings. For that lens, f/16 is probably just beyond the sweet spot.  Using f/8-f/11 (the sweet spot) will likely give you better results.


----------



## notarmon (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the replay. 
NR also on the color noise helped but is not perfect. Also I checked some images I took with that lens around f/10 and they are really by far better. 

Need to keep in mind the sweet spot of this lens.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 15, 2015)

One other thing, ADL should be turned off since it is marginally helpful at best and is only applied using the in camera processor or NX-D. LR/ACR does not read or use the ADL adjustments recorded in the "Makers Notes" section of the header.


----------



## notarmon (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah, I turned off ADL when I got the camera. Checked more images and all below f/13 are much better. Guess there I made the mistake. 

Cheers.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 15, 2015)

For Long exposure (over 1 sec.) the camera applies a NR factor (LENR) to the data to subtract the sensor noise that builds up over time. At 0.4s this LENR exposure won't kick in but that does not mean that the problem isn't building It just means that the threshold (1 sec.) has not been met to cause LENR to kick in.   You will see this more apparent on hot days when the camera is warm and after lots of continuous use not letting the sensor a chance to cool back down.


----------

